# Where can I find kaspersky coupon code?



## skjhlkj (Sep 26, 2007)

Since Kaspersky is blacking listing like crazy, I finally decided to buy the software. Does anyone know where to find the mythical "coupon code"?

btw, If you know any software that can scan and block virus/ad ware + firewall for free, please let me know. 

thank you.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*http://www.dealtaker.com/Kaspersky-coupon-code-a2024-c.html*
*http://www.couponmountain.com/Kaspersky-Lab-coupons-deals.html*
*http://www.xpbargains.com/st_deals.php/Kaspersky_Labs_coupons.htm*

There are many more listed in google, just be careful as some are marked by McAfee Site Advisor as being possibly dangerous. The 3 above are safe.

Free security security: *http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-115548.html*


----------



## ejames82 (Oct 9, 2006)

i usually don't like to send you to another website, but you ask a specific question. the guys at this website are constantly scouring the internet for deals on quality security software.

www.wilderssecurity.com

if there is a deal to be found on kaspersky, they know about it. i think you are making a good choice. i use kav and have never regretted it.


----------

